# Ideal Ute Setup?!



## Jordan wilson (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey guys, 

New to the forum so first of all, Hi! 
Just curious as to what everyone's Ute's look like? Doing a bit of research before I splurge out on a ute. 
So first of all, what's better? Tubtray with a canopy and draw setup? Or steel flat tray with toolboxes? 

Please share some photos of storage on your Ute's etc. 

Thanks heaps guys!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 2, 2015)

Are you talking a UTV like a Polaris Ranger? Not sure what a UTE is?


----------



## Jordan wilson (Dec 2, 2015)

This is a dual cab ute.


----------



## DavdH (Dec 2, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Are you talking a UTV like a Polaris Ranger? Not sure what a UTE is?



There is no north coast mid or otherwise here.
Down under speak for utility vehicle, they have some neat rigs we can't get in the USA,
down under being Australia or New Zealand.


----------



## Jordan wilson (Dec 2, 2015)

I forgot this is an american site sorry guys! 

Us Aussies call them Ute's!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 2, 2015)

With the rear axle so close to the cab I can't imagine that thing can hold much weight? Few hundred lbs?

If you have Australia or whatever in your location, sorry. All that info doesn't show up on my phone for some reason.



Jordan wilson said:


> This is a dual cab ute.


----------



## Jordan wilson (Dec 3, 2015)

Yes mainly just for climbing gear and saws , petrols and oils , spare bars and chains etc.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 12, 2015)

The American equivalent would be a Ranchero or an El Camino, neither of which have been built in many years. 
I currently drive a '66 Ranchero, payload is around 800 lbs, but it is comfortable with 5-600 lbs.
The '65 I had would haul about the same, but those narrow drum brakes made it iffy in the hills.
the '66 with 3 straw bales.



The '65 with 3 bales


----------



## 2strokenut (Dec 13, 2015)

well mate i got a flat tray hilux 1995 the saws and fule and all the rest of the junk go in the cab unless the old man or my wife comes then they go in a tool box and i am set up to pull a trailer the only thing i would love/need is a winch

o and the old girl has a tip tray and i only use it maybe once a year


----------



## 2strokenut (Dec 13, 2015)

a photo


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 14, 2015)

RandyMac said:


> The American equivalent would be a Ranchero or an El Camino, neither of which have been built in many years.
> I currently drive a '66 Ranchero, payload is around 800 lbs, but it is comfortable with 5-600 lbs.
> The '65 I had would haul about the same, but those narrow drum brakes made it iffy in the hills.
> the '66 with 3 straw bales.
> ...




Looks like there's something dripping under that Harley.


----------



## Creeker (Dec 14, 2015)

ValleyFirewood said:


> With the rear axle so close to the cab I can't imagine that thing can hold much weight? Few hundred lbs?
> 
> If you have Australia or whatever in your location, sorry. All that info doesn't show up on my phone for some reason.



Most have load capacity 700kg or better, 2 stroke nuts tray ute is probably 1,000kg. (1kg = 2.2lb.)


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 16, 2015)

2123 said:


> Looks like there's something dripping under that Harley. [/QUOTE
> Welcome to the 21st Century. Harley fixed that, Evos rarely leak and they don't rattle off parts anymore either.


----------

